# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  A mund t'i rikthej mesazhet e fshira në Facebook..?

## Wordless

Kam fshirë disa mesazhe të rëndësishme në Facebook dhe do doja t'i riktheja.  A është e mundur..?

----------


## Neteorm

Nuk mundesh vetëm nëse i ke ruajtur në archive.

----------

Wordless (27-08-2017)

----------

